# Automatische Fotodokumentation in einer Förderanlage



## Lipperlandstern (14 August 2012)

Ein Kunde von mir möchte seine fertig verpackten Paletten vollautomatisch fotografiert haben.  Es soll so aussehen das die Palette an einer bestimmten Stelle stehen bleibt. Dann soll eine Info an die Kamera übertragen werden mit dem zu vergebenen Dateinamen. Die Kamera soll ein Foto machen und auf einem (Netzwerk)-laufwerk ablegen.

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller für so eine Anwendung ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2012)

Das könntest du mit einer WinCCflex RT und einer Webcam lösen.


----------



## Ralle (14 August 2012)

Keyence hat eine rel. große Palette an Kameras und Systemen, vielleicht findet sich darunter etwas (auch vom Preis her) passendes.


----------



## Krumnix (14 August 2012)

Von Mobotix gibt es Kameras, wo man per HTTP-Befehl ihr mitteilen kann, ob sie Foto schiessen soll, Zoomen, oder wie der Dateiablageort für das nächste Foto sein soll.
Ansteuerung habe ich damals über nen Panel MP277 gemacht, das dann jeweils an den "Explorer" eine HTTP-Adresse geschickt hat, der dann sozusagen den "Befehl" ausführte.


----------



## winnman (14 August 2012)

Die Daten könntest du ev auf einem Monitor / Panel im Bereich der Palette anzeigen lassen so dass die dann auch auf dem Foto sind, damit vermeidest du dass du die Daten an die Kamera schicken musst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 August 2012)

winnman schrieb:


> Die Daten könntest du ev auf einem Monitor / Panel im Bereich der Palette anzeigen lassen so dass die dann auch auf dem Foto sind, damit vermeidest du dass du die Daten an die Kamera schicken musst.



Ich brauch die Bilder später. Wenn sich eine Kunde meines Kunden über die Qualität der Verpackung beschwert soll anhand der Palettennummer das Foto rausgesucht werden.


----------



## Mobi (15 August 2012)

Reicht denn da die Auflösung einer Webcam? Wenn ja ich hab vor kurzem mal ein kleines Tool geschrieben um Bilder, abhängig von einem Befehl einer SPS, zu machen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 August 2012)

Hi Axel

Ich habe hier eine Webcam liegen, die hat sogar einen Potentialfreien Kontakt um ein Bild zu machen.
Nur das mit dem Dateinamen wäre dann noch zu lösen 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 August 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Axel
> 
> Ich habe hier eine Webcam liegen, die hat sogar einen Potentialfreien Kontakt um ein Bild zu machen.
> Nur das mit dem Dateinamen wäre dann noch zu lösen
> ...



dann lös doch mal


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 August 2012)

Bin dabei... 
Melde mich natürlich sofort bei dir, falls ich was gefunden habe.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 August 2012)

ich hab mal mit visiontools zusammen gearbeitet. das war der wahnsinn, was die mit ihren kammeras gemacht haben.
frag doch da mal an


----------



## dennisbz (26 November 2012)

Sollte die Webcamlösung sich nicht bewähren...
Wie soll denn der Dateinamen aussehen? 
Reicht nicht als Präfix ein (durch die Kamera) definierter Name, bei jedem Trigger zählt's dann eins hoch? 
Man könnte dann Datum/Uhrzeit eines jeden Triggers in nen DB schreiben und bei Bedarf mit dem des Bildes abgleichen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2012)

der Dateiname soll gleich der Palettennummer sein. Diese wiederräum wird von der Palette eingescannt. Dadurch soll ein schnelles Auffinden des Bildes möglich sein.


----------



## seeba (27 November 2012)

Ich habe das mit C#, libnodave und Axis/Mobotix-Kameras schon mal gemacht, nur nicht mit Paletten. 
In der SPS ein Trigger-Bit und die Palettennummer in den Kommunikationsbereich ablegen, der PC liest zyklisch.
Stellt er beim Trigger-Bit eine steigende Flanke fest, so zieht er das aktuelle Bild von der Kamera und speichert es mit der aktuellen Nummer aus der SPS auf ein Netzwerklaufwerk.
Bei Mobotix ging es glaube ich am einfachsten, man kann über den HTTP-Server der Kamera und den Pfad "/record/current.jpg" das aktuelle Bild ziehen und hat gleich ein JPEG.


----------

